# I assume this forum also includes Sabres...



## Cousin Andy (Sep 22, 2003)

...and if so, then howdy to all.


----------



## Shane22 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome Sabres,Its whats under the paint that counts.Beneath it all,aren't we all just JD's anyway?
My local JD dealer is a smart man,he said that as long as your money is real,he don't CARE what color you or your tractor is!
  Shane


----------



## Cousin Andy (Sep 22, 2003)

So true. Actually, I like the fact that the paint on my Sabre matches the Lawn-Boy almost perfectly. Unintended, but pleasant.


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

Cousin Andy , you are correct this includes Sabres also. BTW, I like your pic. LOL


----------

